# Shimano Stradic bail issue



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In my last couple of trips out casting my Stradic MGFa 2500, the bail has closed in mid cast a few times. It seemed to do it more the last day I used it and was getting annoying. Probably 1 out of every 20 casts or so. The screws and assembly seem tight and the bail seems to be locking open well enough with an audible click like normal. Any suggestions for DIY or is this a sign of something needing replaced? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> In my last couple of trips out casting my Stradic MGFa 2500, the bail has closed in mid cast a few times. It seemed to do it more the last day I used it and was getting annoying. Probably 1 out of every 20 casts or so. The screws and assembly seem tight and the bail seems to be locking open well enough with an audible click like normal. Any suggestions for DIY or is this a sign of something needing replaced? Thanks for any suggestions.


possible bent or tweaked bail wire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

poncho 79 said:


> possible bent or tweaked bail wire


Checked that also against another Stradic. It seems to be identical.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I took the bail wire off and cleaned all the contact points real well. It seems like there is a very fine line between too loose and too tight with the bail pivot screws. One tiny tweak in either direction makes the bail either stick or close too easy. At any rate, it's working well for now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to fix my stradic... i actually had the bail wire pop oit of the control arm,or oppisite side. I dont remember...lol been sitting idle for 1 1/2 years....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The MGFa is my fav spinning reel. I like it better than my newer Stradic which I don't use very much. If it gives me any more trouble I will take it somewhere to be fixed. So far so good after taking it apart and putting it back together. It must have just loosened up over time because it hasn't done it since.


----------

